# Homemade concentrates



## Ravynheart (14/7/15)

Hello! I'm curious to know if anyone has had success with making their own extracts using PG and various herbs and spices. Currently I'm doing my own 'science experiment' and would like to hear from the much more experienced diyers.


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/7/15)

I think @TylerD tried some spices.


----------



## Mike (14/7/15)

Be careful. Lipid oils are dangerous if vaped. Also be careful of particulates. With some due caution, it is a lot of fun


----------



## Ravynheart (14/7/15)

@Mike Lipid oils?


----------



## Andre (14/7/15)

Mike said:


> Be careful. Lipid oils are dangerous if vaped. Also be careful of particulates. With some due caution, it is a lot of fun


I have some horseradish in PG. Would that be a lipid oil danger?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (14/7/15)

Oils which cause lipid pneumonia when inhaled. Most notably coffee which also has huge amounts of yummy diacetyl


----------



## Mike (14/7/15)

@Andre highly unlikely. Basically fats and oils should be avoided

Was on my cell and it doesn't like me posting from there - sorry for the short replies all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart (14/7/15)

I just made a batch of coffee.. Darn


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/7/15)

I tried sheesha flavour in pg vg. wasnt great I threw it out....

I have a vanilla pod sitting in pg for the past 3 month, Not sure if I'll use it ....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mike (14/7/15)

@Ravynheart I'm gonna be real with you for a minute as I just remembered some of your old posts

Don't be stupid. This shit has got to do with your health and *you *should be doing the research yourself if you want to mess around with it. As much as I love helping out the community, I hate people who expect things delivered to them on a silver platter. If you vaped that, there's a chance you may have ended up in hospital and if that were to happen, the publicity e-cigarettes will get is terrible.

Get it together. People spend years studying this stuff to be able to do it safely. Spend an hour reading about it.


As I said, it's a lot of fun, but practice some diligence.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/7/15)

I did a cold coffee pg extraction and I seem to be fine. If I'm not mistaken black flag fallen has a coffee bean in the bottle. @Mike please link to articles on this. 5P Could get sued if what you saying is true.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (14/7/15)

I wonder if that's why some of their diacetyl levels are so ridiculously high.

https://scholar.google.co.za/schola...ved=0CBoQgQMwAGoVChMIl_nTy9jaxgIVZirbCh3ntAAO

http://sprudge.com/terror-diacetyl-the-coffee-flavoring-agent-of-death-21705.html

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/js-gasping-side

You'll be able to find much more - I'm away from computers for a few days so you'll have to look for yourself.

It's your health you're playing with. Even if it's a cold extract, I'd rather spend some money and buy concentrates which are at least mostly safe to use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart (14/7/15)

@Mike I have been doing research on this for the past two weeks. Coffee wasn't the main focus, hence I didn't know about the problem. So excuse me for asking. If I had known it was going to be Such an issue I wouldn't have made this thread in the first place.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/7/15)

I have made coffee, tea, and tobacco extracts. So far, so good. I'll continue to do so, especially if someone tells me not to do it in that kind of tone. For a minute there I felt like I was back in primary school while reading this thread.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/7/15)

According to the article teacher posted my organic beans are just peachy to use.


----------



## Tom. F (14/7/15)

Bad day at the office there Mike?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (14/7/15)

Ravynheart said:


> @Mike I have been doing research on this for the past two weeks. Coffee wasn't the main focus, hence I didn't know about the problem. So excuse me for asking. If I had known it was going to be Such an issue I wouldn't have made this thread in the first place.


Keep asking questions. That's why there is a forum in the first place

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ravynheart (14/7/15)

Back to my ORIGINAL question. Has anyone had success with making their own extracts using Herbs and Spices?


----------



## capetocuba (14/7/15)

Ravynheart said:


> Back to my ORIGINAL question. Has anyone had success with making their own extracts using Herbs and Spices?


I have only extracted NET & Vanilla. The NET are trial and error to get the right blend to extract. Vanilla works well, but it's completely different to the bought concentrate. It very dry and needs to be blended with other sweeter flavours. Also very strong.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mike (14/7/15)

You're right @capetocuba. Thanks, shouldn't get riled up by the Internet!


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/7/15)

The forum is here for all of us to share what we have learned and learn from others. If you don't want to share your expertise on a subject then keep quiet and don't tell people to go google. The least you could do is point someone in the right direction.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (14/7/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> The forum is here for all of us to share what we have learned and learn from others. If you don't want to share your expertise on a subject then keep quiet and don't tell people to go google. The least you could do is point someone in the right direction.



@Gazzacpt I understand people will interpret things differently, but I get the same worry hearing about people running 0.05ohm builds on mechs. It's out of concern for others because it is potentially dangerous, not because I don't want to share what I have learnt. 

There are so many opportunities to make extracts at home, but one of the few and probably biggest safety issue is lipid oils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart (16/7/15)

Anyone here made an extract using aniseed?


----------



## capetocuba (16/7/15)

Ravynheart said:


> Anyone here made an extract using aniseed?


Have a look here ... a world of opportunities 

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/1sost6/creating_extracts_to_be_used_in_ejuice/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/7/15)

I struggled to find a decent coffee concentrate that was just "black coffee " 

Had a small bottle of left over pg about 30ml So I ripped open a nespresso coffee pod and poured it in . 

Forgot about it for a few months until I decided to do a clean up and then rediscovered it. 

So I strained It out and then tried it with some plain vg . Tasted exactly like what I wanted! 

Then played around with the various creams to make that perfect cup of coffee  was great ground work to finding out how they change the Flavour 

I now use an imported concentrate for my coffee blends but it was a really fun exercise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (17/7/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I struggled to find a decent coffee concentrate that was just "black coffee "
> 
> Had a small bottle of left over pg about 30ml So I ripped open a nespresso coffee pod and poured it in .
> 
> ...



Hi @shaunnadan , i am also looking for a good coffee concentrate. Which imported one are you using if i may ask?


----------



## shaunnadan (17/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @shaunnadan , i am also looking for a good coffee concentrate. Which imported one are you using if i may ask?



LorAnn coffee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

